# The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt



## Ob4ru|3r (5. August 2011)

*The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*

*The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Im Rahmen der QuakeCon hat heute der Publisher Bethesda Softworks nebst der bereits bekannten Standard-Version mit gedruckter Landkarte für Vorbesteller eine Collectors Edition für Skyrim, den neuen Teil der beliebten Kult-Rollenspielreihe "The Elder Scrolls", angekündigt. Die CE soll stolze 150 Dollar/Euro kosten und bringt die folgenden Dinge mit:
- Das Spiel an sich
- Eine 12 Zoll grosse Drachenstatue
- Ein gebundenes, 200 Seiten starkes Artbook
- Eine Making-Of-DVD
- Eine gedruckte Landkarte der Spielwelt
Die limitierte Collectors Edition wird erhältlich sein für PC, XBox 360 und PS3.
Quelle: Bethesda Blog


----------



## GTA 3 (5. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*

Sehr geil, aber für 150 sollte da schon einiges mehr drin sein, denn für mich sieht das grad nur aus wie eine 100 € CE.


----------



## EnergyCross (5. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*

der drache macht schon was her 

aber für mich eigendlich nur schnik schnak, mir reicht eine dünne runde scheibe


----------



## Placebo (5. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*


...
leider zu teuer 
vor allem das Artbook und die Making-of-DVD würden mir gefallen...


----------



## macskull (6. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*

Die Statue ist schon nicht schlecht...aber 150 Euro.
Da bekommt man ja drei Spiele für.
Naja...mal schauen wie viel sie am Ende wirklich kostet.

Mfg


----------



## RavenlordX (6. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*

Der Preis ist sicher wegen der Statue so hoch.

Solche Statuen sind im allgemeinen sehr teuer, wenn sie von hoher Qualität sind. 
Aber hier lässt sich auch schwer was genaues über die Qualität der Staue sagen. (Material usw.)

Müsste man abwarten.


----------



## butter_milch (6. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*

Dass es bisher keinen exklusiven DLC für Vorbesteller oder CE-Käufer gibt ist echt lobenswert


----------



## KILLTHIS (6. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*

Nette Gimmicks, aber nur was für Leute mit viel Geld. Da lobe ich mir lieber die Standart-Version ohne Dinge, die ich am Ende eh nicht ansehe.


----------



## Rakyr (6. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*

Ich ziehe es ernsthaft in betracht, mir die zu holen. Gibts auch Infos über den Soundtrack?


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (6. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Dass es bisher keinen exklusiven DLC für Vorbesteller oder CE-Käufer gibt ist echt lobenswert


 
nein.
Lobenswert wäre wenn man alle kommenden DLCs kostenlos kriegen würde.
Ich kaufe mir deswegen nur noch die Goty Versionen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (6. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*

150€ sind zu viel! Außerdem gibts die Karte auch als Pre-Order-Bonus in der Day-One Edition.


----------



## xeonsys (7. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*

etwa 40 min gameplay aus der livedemo von der quakecon 2011


> ‪a nice video about johny‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Robonator (7. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*

Oh man der Drache würde perfekt in meine Sammlung passen


----------



## Seabound (7. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*

Zu teuer. Ich brauch sowas nicht. Mir reicht auch der Download. Dann hab ich später nicht das ganze Zeugs hier rumfliegen. Kanns natürlich verstehen, dass Mancher gerne so ne Box hat. Wie gesagt, mir reicht der Download. 

Ich will endlich das Spiel!


----------



## Stricherstrich (7. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*

Wenn die Statur aus Mamor ist seh ich das mit 150 Euro ein. Aber Plastikcrap kommt mir für 150 nicht ins Haus.


----------



## Sageoflatnam (8. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*

Sieht echt nett aus....Obwohl ich ja gern CE´s kaufe, sind 150 Euronen erheblich zu viel . Mein Max für CE´s liegt bei 70-80 Eus, aber auch nur wenn da was nettes drin ist. Wenn kaufen dann nur die normale Version. Aber wahrscheinlich werd ich die als Abo-Zugabe zur PC Games ordern


----------



## Painkiller (11. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*

Gerade kam eine E-Mail von Amazon bei mir an. 

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Collectors Edition: Amazon.de: Games

Kann vorbestellt werden! :daumne:


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*



<> schrieb:


> Gerade kam eine E-Mail von Amazon bei mir an.
> 
> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Collectors Edition: Amazon.de: Games
> 
> Kann vorbestellt werden! :daumne:


 Done.


----------



## Painkiller (11. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*

Ich auch! 

Die wird schneller weg sein, als man schauen kann. 

Auf wieviel ist die eigentlich limitiert?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*

Kp, aber "lmitiert" ist ja ein recht dehnbarer Begriff .... die Limited Edition von BF3 wurde z.B. 20x so häufig vorbestellt wie Bad Company 2 laut einigen Händlern ... 



Bin aber echt mal gespannt ob die CE bald ausverkauft ist, die CE von Heroes 6 ist es - zum Glück bestell ich die Dinger immer sobald sie erstmals auftauchen, würde mich sonst schwarz ärgern, da ist der Sammlertrieb halt zu stark und siegt über ökonomische Rationalität. Sind ein Artbook und ein 12-Zoll Resign-Drache 100€ Aufpreis wert? Nicht wirklich, aber das Teil sähe einfach super auf dem Schreibtisch aus während ich Skyrim zocke ... >Dragonborn War-Shout<


----------



## Painkiller (11. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*



> da ist der Sammlertrieb halt zu stark


Das kenn ich... Ich sammel seit Jahren Collectors Edition. Aber meine sind alle OVP  



> die CE von Heroes 6 ist es


Oh ja! Das ging schnell. Hab auch eine erwischt. 



> Kp, aber "lmitiert" ist ja ein recht dehnbarer Begriff ....


Ich frag mal google


Edit:

Ein bisschen was hab ich gefunden.



> _Die in extrem kleiner Stückzahl produzierte Collectors Edition ist ab sofort für Vorbesteller und später im Handel zum empfohlenen Verkaufspreis von 149,99 Euro erhältlich.__
> _





Aber scheinbar gibt es noch eine Steelbook-Edition

http://www.scharesoft.de/joomla/


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*



<> schrieb:


> Aber scheinbar gibt es noch eine Steelbook-Edition
> 
> Scharesoft-Portal - Home


 Mh, sehe ich das richtig? Das sind 2 Sachen drin die in der CE fehlen (A5 Notizbuch und 4 Artwork-Karten)?! Ich denke (hoffe) mal, dass Bethesda das noch nachträglich ändert, und das auch in die CE mit rein packt .... 



Das Notizbuch wäre btw zu schade um es zu benutzen. ^^


----------



## Painkiller (11. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*

Siehst du vollkommen richtig! 

Soweit ich das sehen kann, kommt diese Edition auch nicht nach Deutschland sondern ist nur exklusiv für Australien gedacht.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. August 2011)

*AW: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Collectors Edition angekündigt*

Mh, vielleicht kriegen die ja die CE dafür net? Ne Extraversion für AUS mutete etwas seltsam an ...


----------

